# Floyd Money Mayweather vs Marcos Chino Maidana a GO!



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Can't wait! Gonna avenge the Baby Bro, A Bronez! #TurboTeam


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Source?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 51s

Can I apologies to the thousands of people who are let down. You me and everyone wanted the Mayweather fight. He's running scared.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

hes having a meltdown


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Khan is absolutely EMO on twitter right now jesus atsch


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pahahahahaha

The best part is Khan getting screwed over again.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Would love to see his meltdown if you can post some of his tweets.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Wish Khan had gotten the fight. He knows what he has to do though. Gotta go beat somebody and win impressively.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

This will sell better than the amir fight. Gurantee. The public will eat the little brother story up. This is better than khan fight. He didnt deserve it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Amir Khan ***8207;@AmirKingKhan 11m
No response from Mayweather or his team. Fights not happening. I should of taken the title fight last December against Alexander.

Amir Khan ***8207;@AmirKingKhan 10m
Very disrespected by his team. Wasted my time

Amir Khan ***8207;@AmirKingKhan 10m
Good luck to Maidana, against mayweather.
__________________


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

From Amir's twitter...

No response from Mayweather or his team. Fights not happening. I should of taken the title fight last December against Alexander...

Very disrespected by his team. Wasted my time

Good luck to Maidana, against mayweather.

:happy Go Marcos, you deserve it!!! You might not stand much of a chance, but you still deserve it :happy

The right man got the fight, no matter what anyone else says.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Amir Khan ***8207;@AmirKingKhan 11m
> No response from Mayweather or his team. Fights not happening. I should of taken the title fight last December against Alexander.
> 
> Amir Khan ***8207;@AmirKingKhan 10m
> ...


:rofl fuck this cunt.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chino will make Mayweather work hard every round. This is such a better fight. I like Khan, but this is how it should be. Maidana was a huge figure in 2013 with big wins.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's gone MENTAL :lol::lol::lol::rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl fuck this cunt.


Well if May fucked Khan, then Khan can at least fuck his announcement up. #baws


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Karceno gives his inside scoop


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Khan hasn't heard back, but Mayweather also hasn't announced anything.

Since we all gone Twitcrazy, what's Chino's Twitter say?

:lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn I'm so happy right now... And yes Khan, you should have taken the fucking title fight in December.. If you did and won we'd not be having this conversation and you'd 100% have the fight. :smile


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FFS Khan shut up


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Khan must feel like a right clown now. Wasted a year of his career waiting for a fight. He should get up off his arse and get himself a good fight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

he is quite infantile. No other potential mayweather opponent has ever behaved like this in the run up. Normally they shut their mouths once negotiations are underway and just let Floyd announce when its his time. Instead Khan has fucked up this entire thing by running his mouth off, repeatedly announcing the fight using Jeff Powell, and worst of all - making himself appearing not just equal but bigger than Floyd. All he will do behaving like that is make Floyd just want to make him feel like nothing. Which is exactly what Floyd did. He's been completely played.

Expect Floyd to now completely do a number on him by saying 'Well Amir Khan has pulled out so it's going to be Maidana''


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

A Khan fight was bad, but I've Absolutely no interest in a Mayweather - Maidana fight. Boring.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> he is quite infantile. No other potential mayweather opponent has ever behaved like this in the run up. Normally they shut their mouths once negotiations are underway and just let Floyd announce when its his time. Instead Khan has fucked up this entire thing by running his mouth off, repeatedly announcing the fight using Jeff Powell, and worst of all - making himself appearing not just equal but bigger than Floyd. All he will do behaving like that is make Floyd just want to make him feel like nothing. Which is exactly what Floyd did. He's been completely played.
> 
> Expect Floyd to now completely do a number on him by saying *'Well Amir Khan has pulled out so it's going to be Maidana''*


:lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> he is quite infantile. No other potential mayweather opponent has ever behaved like this in the run up. Normally they shut their mouths once negotiations are underway and just let Floyd announce when its his time. Instead Khan has fucked up this entire thing by running his mouth off, repeatedly announcing the fight using Jeff Powell, and worst of all - making himself appearing not just equal but bigger than Floyd. All he will do behaving like that is make Floyd just want to make him feel like nothing. Which is exactly what Floyd did. He's been completely played.
> 
> Expect Floyd to now completely do a number on him by saying 'Well Amir Khan has pulled out so it's going to be Maidana''


:lol: yeah that's exactly what I was thinking too. Floyd treated Canelo the same way. Canelo wanted a guarantee that if he fought Trout that he'd get Floyd next and Floyd told him to fuck off.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Karceno gives his inside scoop


Nice. Karceno @bballchump11 that looks like your place :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nice. Karceno @bballchump11 that looks like your place :lol:


:yep naw, I don't want yall thinking I'm Karceno now


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Karceno is a grade A div of a poster. 

Good article.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep naw, I don't want yall thinking I'm Karceno now


:lol: Of course not you're the slick cuban type :deal


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It's happening exactly how i thought it would if this went to shit.. looking at Twitter they are blaming GBP too. Saj is saying GBP told them not to sign against Alexander. Khan tweeting the Bob Arum interview with Gareth Davies.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan's mate Saj just said Goldenboy told them not to sign the fight with Alexander apparently. If that's true, Golden Boy and Khan are going to have a VERY rocky relationship.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Khan's mate Saj just said Goldenboy told them not to sign the fight with Alexander apparently. If that's true, Golden Boy and Khan are going to have a VERY rocky relationship.


Then he can leave them :conf


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah if khan had got up off his ass an got some good wins he would have got the fight. He really thought barely beating a old ass diaz was going to cruise him into a floyd fight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Karceno gives his inside scoop


Fuck Karceno man, that guy aint no expert


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

*Amir Khan* ‏@AmirKingKhan  20m
Can I apologies to the thousands of people who are let down. You me and everyone wanted the Mayweather fight. He's running scared.

^^^^

This is why I don't fucking Twitter. It's confusing and retarded.

Let me try to understand what he fuck is going on...

Amir Khan tweeted to AmirKingKhan? Does that mean he has 2 accounts and tweeted to himself?

Or is the @ designation like it's from his Twitter account? Like @gmail.com?

:fire


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It's happening exactly how i thought it would if this went to shit.. looking at Twitter they are blaming GBP too. Saj is saying GBP told them not to sign against Alexander. Khan tweeting the Bob Arum interview with Gareth Davies.





Lazarus said:


> Khan's mate Saj just said Goldenboy told them not to sign the fight with Alexander apparently. If that's true, Golden Boy and Khan are going to have a VERY rocky relationship.


According to Karceno, Schaefer really wanted Mayweather vs Khan, but Mayweather saw how the media and fans reacted to the fight. So he's going with Maidana


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:hammer arty :bluesuit :baz

:money :meldana

:ibutt :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Fuck Karceno man, that guy aint no expert


well take if for what it's worth. He was seen on the Ricky Hatton 24/7 and he has personal interviews with various fighters and promoters like Mayweather, Arum, Rigondeaux, Bryant Jennings, Alex Ariza, Keith Kizer etc.


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

easy 12UD for Floyd & Maidana retires afterwards wow what a downer of a fight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> According to Karceno, Schaefer really wanted Mayweather vs Khan, but Mayweather saw how the media and fans reacted to the fight. So he's going with Maidana


Schaefer is the reason Khan was ever even touted as a potential opponent. Like he said, it is GBP's way of getting something out of Khan and also giving Khan what he wants. GBP know Khan isn't Danny Garcia, he isn't going to go on a big fight winning streak building his reputation, and earning power for them. Khan is at the peak of where he is ever going to be (after Judah was probably it), he is exciting to watch but his chin and his tendency to abandon fight plans means he is too unpredictable. They want to cash him out


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

maidana has earned his shot,
but mayweather is easily going to outbox him...
only chance chino has is to try and get the knock out

would have been more interesting to see the khan fight,
but khan has himself to blame for not fighting anyone


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

miniq said:


> easy 12UD for Floyd & Maidana retires afterwards wow what a downer of a fight.


Why are you such a joke :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> According to Karceno, Schaefer really wanted Mayweather vs Khan, but Mayweather saw how the media and fans reacted to the fight. So he's going with Maidana


Mayweather is THE people's champ.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Khan's mate Saj just said Goldenboy told them not to sign the fight with Alexander apparently. If that's true, Golden Boy and Khan are going to have a VERY rocky relationship.


seems like Amir didn't think it through. He assumed GBP chooses Floyd's opponents


----------



## JoKeR (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> A Khan fight was bad, but I've Absolutely no interest in a Mayweather - Maidana fight. Boring.


What he said.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> A Khan fight was bad, but I've Absolutely no interest in a Mayweather - Maidana fight. Boring.


Sticking up for your cousin Amir obviously.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lmao fuck Khan


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Twitter is insane right now :rofl :rofl


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Khan's a dickhead so fuck him.

Hope Rene doesn't get completely embarrassed; Devon did a number on him, was hard to watch, really can't see how this could possibly be any better.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Amir Khan ‏@AmirKingKhan 51s
> 
> Can I apologies to the thousands of people who are let down. You me and everyone wanted the Mayweather fight. *He's running scared.*


What a (glass chined) ****** :roflatsch


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why are you such a joke :rofl


:lol:


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

lol shit fight even though Maidana deserves it more


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Dan rafael laying into Khan

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 3m
I saw where @AmirKingKhan tweeted that Floyd's running scared of him. I find that absolutely hilarious. Has anyone ever been so delusional?

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 2m
Khan simply doesn't deserve the fight with Floyd & doesn't bring so much more to the table than Maidana economically that he should get it.

Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn 50s
Maybe Khan can fight Prescott again instead? #boxing


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn even fat dan is goin in :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What a fucking circus.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Khan's a dickhead so fuck him.
> 
> Hope Rene doesn't get completely embarrassed; Devon did a number on him, was hard to watch, really can't see how this could possibly be any better.


Mayweather is 100 times easier to watch than fucking Alexander.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan a G.

"You fuck me bish, I fuck yo announcement, yo mama, Ellerbe and yo fiance"


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

btw, i don't buy this shit about Khan being a "bigger name" than Maidana, in America at least.
hardly anybody knows who he is. Maidana has put in alot of work and gained tons of Latino(mostly mexican) fans. and with that win over Broner he's as relevent as ever. this fight will do well, trust me.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather is 100 times easier to watch than fucking Alexander.


Missed my point.

It was hard to watch as a Maidana fan seeing him dominated. "really can't see how this could possibly be any better."


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Missed my point.
> 
> It was hard to watch as a Maidana fan seeing him dominated. "really can't see how this could possibly be any better."


Maidana has gotten better, more confident. How long ago was Alexander anyhow?


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Why are you such a joke :rofl


Misclick dipshit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

miniq said:


> Misclick dipshit.


Yeah I bet :rofl


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Sticking up for your cousin Amir obviously.


----------



## miniq (Jul 12, 2013)

Link to that poll Mr.YeahSure. I can't even find it...

You're the only joke here. Broner fanboy. lul.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Well, he's earned it. Let Khan have a fight in between.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Maidana has gotten better, more confident. How long ago was Alexander anyhow?


Doesn't matter, Floyd is 100 times better than Devon anyway, always will be.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure why people are getting excited about Maidana though. Alexander isn't all that and he completely dominated him. Same will happen.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Doesn't matter, Floyd is 100 times better than Devon anyway, always will be.


So why even compare them? Devon/Maidana was very boring. At least Floyd and Maidana combine for a fun fight.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Even though I don't like Khan and I'm not his biggest fan.

He would have brought so much more to the fight than Maidana... Maidana is basically Canelo v2 and He isn't even as good as Canelo so imagine what Floyd will do to him.

Boring... Khan vs Pacquiao would be a crazy fight.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm glad he knows he should of fought Alexander. All of Floyd recent opponents have came off the biggest wins of their careers. Khan ain't special.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

Khan needs to stop crying and chatting shit.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Not sure why people are getting excited about Maidana though. Alexander isn't all that and he completely dominated him. Same will happen.


Actually, people are mostly getting excited because a Mere Con isn't getting the fight, and rightfully so!

Maidana is gonna get schooled, but at least he's getting a well deserved payday.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So why even compare them? Devon/Maidana was very boring. At least Floyd and Maidana combine for a fun fight.


Are you trying to misinterpret on purpose?

The Maidana/Devon fight was terrible because Devon outclassed him utterly. "Floyd is 100 times better than Devon anyway, always will be." = this fight will again make Maidana look silly, even more so.

What is fun in seeing a completely one-sided fight? atsch


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Are you trying to misinterpret on purpose?
> 
> The Maidana/Devon fight was terrible because Devon outclassed him utterly. "Floyd is 100 times better than Devon anyway, always will be." = this fight will again make Maidana look silly, even more so.
> 
> What is fun in seeing a completely one-sided fight? atsch


Khan crying on twitter apparently.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Are you trying to misinterpret on purpose?
> 
> The Maidana/Devon fight was terrible because Devon outclassed him utterly. "Floyd is 100 times better than Devon anyway, always will be." = this fight will again make Maidana look silly, even more so.
> 
> What is fun in seeing a completely one-sided fight? atsch


What fight with Floyd would be exciting to you then that wouldn't be one sided from 154-147?


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

The whole of the UK rejoice lol!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Marif said:


> Khan crying on twitter apparently.


:rofl :yep Almost worth it just for that.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Khan should join TR.. Fight against Marquez and then face the winner of Pac/Bradley.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What fight with Floyd would be exciting to you then that wouldn't be one sided from 154-147?


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What fight with Floyd would be exciting to you then that wouldn't be one sided from 154-147?


You may disagree (most will I think) but I would like to see Bradley vs Floyd. I think that would be exciting (Floyd would be the favourite but there is no other boxer who could cause him that sort of trouble-other than Pac).

Neither will happen and we have skewed off the point anyway.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


>


I wouldn't even be able to stand the build up.

I'd rather resurrect Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau for a rom-com than listen to these cheeseball sides sell me that crap.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> You may disagree (most will I think) but I would like to see Bradley vs Floyd. I think that would be exciting (Floyd would be the favourite but there is no other boxer who could cause him that sort of trouble-other than Pac).
> 
> Neither will happen and we have skewed off the point anyway.


Bradley is an idiot for resigning. He could probably beat everyone in GB's stable too besides Floyd. Fcuking Bradley.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Khan a G.
> 
> "You fuck me bish, I fuck yo announcement, yo mama, Ellerbe and yo fiance"


Since when did snitching become a G move?


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan deserves it for ducking the Alexander fight.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Khan will just have to fight another 147 contender. I am not sure why he just went straight up to 147 without actually testing the waters first, anyway. This is probably better for Khan anyway, as he gets to fight at a new weight and get comfortable.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Xizor1d said:


> Since when did snitching become a G move?


:deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

"When Floyd Mayweather makes up his mind on who he's fighting, which he hasn't yet, he will announce it to the world," stated Mayweather Promotions CEO Leonard Ellerbe, who refuted a recent claim by former jr. welterweight champion Amir Khan stating that he was no longer in the running to face undefeated pound-for-pound king Floyd "Money" Mayweather when he makes his highly-anticipated return to the ring on May 3. While it's unclear as to exactly what Khan has been told, according to Ellerbe, Mayweather is still mulling his choice of opponents, which was said to be between and WBA welterweight champion Marcos Maidana.

Golden Boy Promotions CEO Richard Schaefer was unavailable for comment at the time of this writing, so we're not sure if Khan was told that he would not get the fight, or if he's making an assumption based on his own frustrations. Either way, his comments on Twitter are probably not going to help his cause when it comes to Mayweather making his final decision.

THE FARCE CONTINUES..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Amir Khan and is "Should haves"

"Should Have"
"Could Have"
"Would Have"

BUT DIDN'T.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Any news??


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Really pissed off at Mayweathers decision  No matter how much I dislike Floyd and his fanboys, I so wanted to see him MUG Khan just like those guys that car jacked him... Here is hoping whoever Khan fights next will do it..


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Mayweather is THE people's champ.


Can not believe you actually believe that Turboatsch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Can not believe you actually believe that Turboatsch


You've known me since the old house, hun.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You've known me since the old house, hun.


Yeah LOL silly me


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Yeah LOL silly me


:lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

What a year for Maidana. Getting paid!


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Why are people acting like this official..?

Get a grip people.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

bahhhahahaha Khan the whiny ho deserved nothing for getting knocked around by a shot blown up lightweight. glad to hear chino got the fight, he deserved it far more. Hopefully it's Khan vs Broner next, that\d still be a very big fight for both.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> bahhhahahaha Khan the whiny ho deserved nothing for getting knocked around by a shot blown up lightweight. glad to hear chino got the fight, he deserved it far more. Hopefully it's Khan vs Broner next, that\d still be a very big fight for both.


Why are you acting like this is official..?

This thread shows how stupid people are.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan crying like a bitch.

Serves him right for pulling out of Alexander fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great choice.

Fuck off now Khan.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> bahhhahahaha Khan the whiny ho deserved nothing for getting knocked around by a shot blown up lightweight. glad to hear chino got the fight, he deserved it far more. Hopefully it's Khan vs Broner next, that\d still be a very big fight for both.


Agreed.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Khan looked shaky as fuck against Diaz, let him fight again to prove he ain't shot and to see if Virgil "The Cunt Whisperer" Hunter, has been able to improve Khan.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

#TreamPrinceN about to kill that cheat


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

LAME. Boring 12 round UD...Won't buy.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Medicine said:


> LAME. Boring 12 round UD...Won't buy.


but you'd have bought if it was khan?


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

:smug:smug:smug Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## ACL (Jul 29, 2012)

Khan has cracked. Even if he does get the fight, Mayweather has now got the edge over him psychologically.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather picked a guy he can control every round against. Maidana might get close or make Floyd get a little nervous, but Floyd will settle down after a few rounds and control the action.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Khan's mate Saj just said Goldenboy told them not to sign the fight with Alexander apparently. If that's true, Golden Boy and Khan are going to have a VERY rocky relationship.


I doubt that. Khan and everyone around him understands that he's one knockout away from oblivion. They gave him sound advice.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Luf said:


> but you'd have bought if it was khan?


Absolutely. Spectacular KO > 12 Round UD.

:conf


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chino KO


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

I told you all Khan wasn't getting the fight and that he was getting trolled. He can't say Team Mayweather was disrespectful and that he wasted his time. They never guaranteed him a fight and he is the one who skipped out on the Alexander fight. Winning that fight would have been the momentum needed to get a Mayweather fight. He's an idiot and his advisors are idiots. 

If he gets Broner on that undercard Broner is going to knock his ass out.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I fucking love flomos. The lack of shame cracks me up.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I told you all Khan wasn't getting the fight and that he was getting trolled. He can't say Team Mayweather was disrespectful and that he wasted his time. They never guaranteed him a fight and he is the one who skipped out on the Alexander fight. Winning that fight would have been the momentum needed to get a Mayweather fight. He's an idiot and his advisors are idiots.
> 
> If he gets Broner on that undercard Broner is going to knock his ass out.


Lol yeah. He was going to do the same thing to Maidana weren't he?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Broner will definitely knock khan out.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Listen,I'm hardly the more rabid Khan fans' favourite poster,but I think Floyd needed a Gatti like performance rather than another 12 round shut out.
Maidana has the power to make Floyd fight careful and much as I enjoy watching those,a Khan fight would've shook things up a little and we might have seen a different type of fight and tactics from Floyd.
Chino deserves it more but I don't want all of Floyd's last fights to be 120-108s every time.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Think Maidana deserves it more anyway tbh .Khan thread on the scene Porter or Peterson rematch .

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=257790&cat=boxer


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread and I'm sure this has been said plenty, Khan seems to be getting what he deserves.

He ducked Devon Alexander. Who the fuck ducks Devon Alexander when a win virtually looks up the Floyd fight? Devon fucking Alexander.

Eat shit, Amir. I look forward to you getting staggered and dropped by another underdog also-ran in your next fight


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Medicine said:


> LAME. Boring 12 round UD...Won't buy.


Like your broke ass buys any May fights :lol:


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

The worst part about all of the vapid pre-buildup to these potential match ups is neither fight is worth getting excited about.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> A Khan fight was bad, but I've Absolutely no interest in a Mayweather - Maidana fight. Boring.


I actually like Maidana more than a Khan fight. But, more importantly, I like that Floyd continues fighting guys with momentum. It's more challenging fighting a guy coming off a big win than a big loss. This is one of the things I am most critical of Pacs career above 135 (dlh, hatton, cotto, margs, mosley, and arguably jmm3 were all cherrypicks).

Most importantly, though, is that whilst complaining about Maidana you fall to suggest a better opponent.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan should've fought Devon in December any way. 

His own fault. Fuck him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I actually like Maidana more than a Khan fight. But, more importantly, I like that Floyd continues fighting guys with momentum. It's more challenging fighting a guy coming off a big win than a big loss. This is one of the things I am most critical of Pacs career above 135 (dlh, hatton, cotto, margs, mosley, and arguably jmm3 were all cherrypicks).
> 
> Most importantly, though, is that whilst complaining about Maidana you fall to suggest a better opponent.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


Is Floyd-Cotto not a cherry pick then? Paulie masked Hattons deficiencies at that point but Ricky dealt with him better than Broner would a few years later.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Not official who he fights but lets not get it twisted Khan and Maidana both are shitty fights. Khan will just get confused and jabbed to a UD and Maidana will revert back to the pre-Garcia him and turn into a crude clueless fighter. Boring fights but Maidana is better for what little its worth. Thurman and Porter are more interesting but Floyd dont fight young black fighters. Still sucks Cotto fighting Martinez before Floyd and Floyd wont even face Lara. Maidana TBF will do better than Canelo sadly but will be harder to watch than Alexander-Maidana easy,easy money for Floyd.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Is Floyd-Cotto not a cherry pick then? Paulie masked Hattons deficiencies at that point but Ricky dealt with him better than Broner would a few years later.


Ya the Cotto fight was not anything special. It was labeled Ring Kings but Cotto, having lost to Margs/Pac in brutal fashion and Clottey in a close fight, was clearly not a Ring King by that point. Not to mention Floyd didnt look too good that fight. It was nice at 154, a shit division for Floyd, but nothing special for sure

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Khan should've fought Devon in December any way.
> 
> His own fault. Fuck him.


And this is spot on.

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I never got "floyd looks bad at 154" and this was even going on before Cotto. Outside of Lara and MAYBE Angulo healthy(styles) see him easily dominating anyone there. Beat DLH 10-2 or at least 9-3 and Cotto by 8-4 being generous to Cotto. Canelo was his easiest fight there with a 12-0 sweep. Some fear him losing there which is bitchy as almost all fearing that dont even personally know the dude guy is most talented fighter now chill out lol.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope Maidana does get the fight, he certainly deserves it more. But hats off to Mayweather who's managed to milk every drop out of this.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Neither fight is likely to be super competitive, but please justify how Maidana does not deserve the fight more than Khan. Yes, he got completely schooled by Devon, TWO years ago. Since he hooked up with Garcia he's improved significantly since then. Obviously, noone is saying he turned into Pernell Whitaker but he is undeniably (though not drastically) more skilled and knowledgeable. 4 straight exciting wins. Broner wasn't an elite at welter but let's not rewrite history. Maidana was a 5-1 underdog and it is a good win. Khan got knocked out, won unexcitingly against someone who doesn't really mean anything on the world stage, and went live-and-death against another sub top10 opponent, at 140 in that same time frame.

Both are guys that make very fun fights more often than not, but Maidana earned a Floyd fight more than Khan and I hope he gets the payday he deserves.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Like your broke ass buys any May fights :lol:


I have bought every fight of his since Baldomir...

...And what exactly do you do for a living to call me broke? Im far from Broke.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Floyd trolling his fans hardcore.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Lol yeah. He was going to do the same thing to Maidana weren't he?


:deal:lol:
"Gonna rip the skin off his bones" or something :lol:


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> :deal:lol:
> "Gonna rip the skin off his bones" or something :lol:


Yeah he was going to put a masterclass on Maidana. It was the perfect style for him.

One nob actually said that if Broner even slightly struggles against Chino then he'll accept that he's a hype job. That same guy is still riding Broner's nuts and saying that if it wasn't for the KD's He would've won.

Lolz.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Khan should've fought Devon in December any way.
> 
> His own fault. Fuck him.


The man himself agrees with you...


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah he was going to put a masterclass on Maidana. It was the perfect style for him.
> 
> One nob actually said that if Broner even slightly struggles against Chino then he'll accept that he's a hype job. That same guy is still riding Broner's nuts and saying that if it wasn't for the KD's He would've won.
> 
> Lolz.


:lol: He got fucked up.
One of CHBs resident black supremacists said Broner would have won if it wasnt for the KDs :rofl


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

On topic, I dont mind if he fights either. 
I just enjoy watching him fight


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I prefer this over the Khan fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> The man himself agrees with you...


Khan is going off the deep end


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I hope Maidana does get the fight, he certainly deserves it more. But hats off to Mayweather who's managed to milk every drop out of this.


I'm a big Floyd fan and I love his defensive brilliance but I want to see something different from Floyd putting in a defensive masterclass against a guy who has enough power to make Floyd fight cautiously on his way to another 120-108.

Khan would go for it but more importantly,Floyd could pull off a Gatti style win and I'd like to see at least one of those before Floyd hangs em' up.
Maidana is way more deserving of the fight on paper but he is one of the easiest fights for Floyd out there,but sadly he has the power to ensure that Floyd fights safe whereas Khan would go for it early and I'd like to see Floyd with some killer instinct going all out for the stoppage.
If you asked me who I'd like to see Floyd NOT fighting,Chino would be near the top of that list.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> The man himself agrees with you...





turbotime said:


> Khan is going off the deep end


very naive of him to pass on the Devon fight

he'll have more than a year of ring rust the next time he fights. he could lose badly and have it end his career


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :lol: He got fucked up.
> One of CHBs resident black supremacists said Broner would have won if it wasnt for the KDs :rofl


C'mon mate! Spill the handle!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

when people said Floyd would fight Maidana I thought, he cannot pick a guy he can beat easily. It would be so obvious why he is fighting a limited guy how can punch decent. And he actually signs to fight him. This is obvious handpicking. But many fighters are doing it now. JMM,Floyd and Hopkins a little, but Bernard has a reason. He is 49.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> C'mon mate! Spill the handle!


Eh? :huh
Edit:
Sorry mate, me being a slow fuck :lol:
It was Southpaw


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Unification fight against a world class welter. 

As good a fight as any in this division.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know if this is known already or not but SKY have ruled out PPV if Mayweather was to fight Khan. 

So there goes khans claim of being PPV king


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

A guy Alexander shutout? What's the point?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> A guy Alexander shutout? What's the point?


has a belt and coming off a big win.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

Luf said:


> has a belt and coming off a big win.


So is Porter:yep


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Luf said:


> has a belt and coming off a big win.


So was Baldomir, except the lineage of this belt is that of an interim belt and beating an unproven Broner doesn't really count as a big win.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Marif said:


> So is Porter:yep


that's also a good fight for Floyd.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> So was Baldomir, except the lineage of this belt is that of an interim belt.


There was nothing wrong with the baldomir fight, what's wrong is it came at the expense of a margarito fight.

Floyd fighting Maidana is better than Floyd fighting Khan.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Luf said:


> There was nothing wrong with the baldomir fight, what's wrong is it came at the expense of a margarito fight.
> 
> Floyd fighting Maidana is better than Floyd fighting Khan.


Maidana is nothing more than Khan and Alexander's left overs, so no. It's a pointless fight and a boring one. As you know I'm a Mayweather fan but I won't stay up for a Maidana snoozefest, I'd stay up for Khan as he has the speed and jab to make it an interesting contest.

Yea Baldomir was an okay warm up fight for DLH and it gave him lineage at WW, Maidana would be an okay showcase on free tv if it wasn't one of his last fights. But for a PPV neither have much interest and I doubt he wins 30seconds of the bout.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah he was going to put a masterclass on Maidana. It was the perfect style for him.
> 
> One nob actually said that if Broner even slightly struggles against Chino then he'll accept that he's a hype job. That same guy is still riding Broner's nuts and saying that if it wasn't for the KD's He would've won.
> 
> Lolz.


southpaw?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> southpaw?


That's the guy.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

"leftovers" Lol.. Who has looked better recently Khan or Maidana? Simple as that it doesnt mtter what happened years ago


Powerpuncher said:


> Maidana is nothing more than Khan and Alexander's left overs, so no. It's a pointless fight and a boring one. As you know I'm a Mayweather fan but I won't stay up for a Maidana snoozefest, I'd stay up for Khan as he has the speed and jab to make it an interesting contest.
> 
> Yea Baldomir was an okay warm up fight for DLH and it gave him lineage at WW, Maidana would be an okay showcase on free tv if it wasn't one of his last fights. But for a PPV neither have much interest and I doubt he wins 30seconds of the bout.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> "leftovers" Lol.. Who has looked better recently Khan or Maidana? Simple as that it doesnt mtter what happened years ago


Seriously, I guess if he fought Lara Lara would become Paul Williams leftovers smh

Guess Sergio is Margarito's leftovers

Pac is JMM's and Bradley's leftovers

Etc, this is boxing People lose fights

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> "leftovers" Lol.. Who has looked better recently Khan or Maidana? Simple as that it doesnt mtter what happened years ago


Khan because Maidana's several skill levels below, beating that hype job doesn't prove anything

It was only a year ago Alexander won every round against Maidana.



Takamura said:


> Seriously, I guess if he fought Lara Lara would become Paul Williams leftovers smh
> 
> Guess Sergio is Margarito's leftovers
> 
> ...


I take it you haven't seen Lara-Williams, Williams barely won a round. Bottom line, Maidana's a gatekeeper who shouldn't be on a PPV.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Powerpuncher said:


> Maidana is nothing more than Khan and Alexander's left overs, so no. It's a pointless fight and a boring one. As you know I'm a Mayweather fan but I won't stay up for a Maidana snoozefest, I'd stay up for Khan as he has the speed and jab to make it an interesting contest.
> 
> Yea Baldomir was an okay warm up fight for DLH and it gave him lineage at WW, Maidana would be an okay showcase on free tv if it wasn't one of his last fights. But for a PPV neither have much interest and I doubt he wins 30seconds of the bout.


I'm almost the exact opposite of everything you say here.

Maidana has lost but he has a belt and has wasn't his shot. He's done things the right way and i wanna see that rewarded.

Aside from Lara i see noone presenting Floyd any problems, but he still has to fight and unifying titles is always good imo.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Maidana is nothing more than Khan and Alexander's left overs, so no. It's a pointless fight and a boring one. As you know I'm a Mayweather fan but I won't stay up for a Maidana snoozefest, I'd stay up for Khan as he has the speed and jab to make it an interesting contest.
> 
> Yea Baldomir was an okay warm up fight for DLH and it gave him lineage at WW, Maidana would be an okay showcase on free tv if it wasn't one of his last fights. But for a PPV neither have much interest and I doubt he wins 30seconds of the bout.


and Con is Presccott ,Peterson, and Garcia's left overs, and has looked like complete shit last time out.

He will get humiliated just as bad as Maidana would, but at least Maidana deserves the payday more.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm a big Floyd fan and I love his defensive brilliance but I want to see something different from Floyd putting in a defensive masterclass against a guy who has enough power to make Floyd fight cautiously on his way to another 120-108.
> 
> Khan would go for it but more importantly,Floyd could pull off a Gatti style win and I'd like to see at least one of those before Floyd hangs em' up.
> Maidana is way more deserving of the fight on paper but he is one of the easiest fights for Floyd out there,but sadly he has the power to ensure that Floyd fights safe whereas Khan would go for it early and I'd like to see Floyd with some killer instinct going all out for the stoppage.
> If you asked me who I'd like to see Floyd NOT fighting,Chino would be near the top of that list.


I completely agree. I've said in other threads that Khan would actually give Mayweather more to think about than Maidana and that even though Khan would get KO'd he would make it competitive for a short while. Mayweather/Khan would be more entertaining than Mayweather/Maidana so I guess as a fan I should want the former. The problem is that both of these fights are just so unappealing to me that I don't really care that much so I just hope Maidana gets it because he deserves it more.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Powerpuncher has made a fool of himself in this thread, acting like Khan is a much better fighter than Maidana in 2014 yet Khan hasn't even had 1 fight at WW and has looked shit for 2 years. Calling Maidana a gatekeeper is laughable as well. He headlines cards and is a champion. Pathetic post.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> I completely agree. I've said in other threads that Khan would actually give Mayweather more to think about than Maidana and that even though Khan would get KO'd he would make it competitive for a short while. Mayweather/Khan would be more entertaining than Mayweather/Maidana so I guess as a fan I should want the former. The problem is that both of these fights are just so unappealing to me that I don't really care that much so I just hope Maidana gets it because he deserves it more.


I hear that mate.
I usually always look forward to Floyd fighting but a fight with Chino just has no appeal for me.There's fighters without belts who could make things more interesting than Maidana punching fresh air all night.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Marcos would most likely go the distance. Khan on the other hand will be crashing into the canvas sometime before six rounds is over.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

People wanna see khan fight because of this imaginary style they think can give floyd problems. Hes got fast hands . Ok what else. What is this style thats going to give floyd problems? His hands can be fast, his punch variation sucks and has no variety to trouble floyd. He will get his ass beaten


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> People wanna see khan fight because of this imaginary style they think can give floyd problems. Hes got fast hands . Ok what else. What is this style thats going to give floyd problems? His hands can be fast, his punch variation sucks and has no variety to trouble floyd. He will get his ass beaten


And what does Maidana bring to the table besides power and toughness?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Marcos would most likely go the distance. Khan on the other hand will be crashing into the canvas sometime before six rounds is over.


The people who want the Khan fight only want it to see Khan get battered and stopped. Unless they get turned on by the fact that Khan might "win 2 rounds" LMAO. It still saddens me that a guy who is 2-2 with no wins at WW is even an option for the best WW fighter on the planet.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> And what does Maidana bring to the table besides power and toughness?


He's got the determination of a tank and a punch that can even things out at any moment. While FMjr should be victorious against Maidana, he'll have to work. Against Khan, I think FMjr can coast to a clear win. Maidana's skill level is getting severely underrated here.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> And what does Maidana bring to the table besides power and toughness?


He brings that "What IF he lands solid" quality to this fight.
(The casuals need that, which is why they want a Pac fight)

Amir don't have that quality.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> And what does Maidana bring to the table besides power and toughness?


Brings form, a title and relevance in the WW division. Khan brings nothing as he is a shot fighter who is 2-2 with no wins at WW. I honestly don't get why people want the fight unless its a hatred of Khan just to see him battered and stopped. Let Khan earn it and get some form then it becomes an option.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> He's got the determination of a tank and a punch that can even things out at any moment. While FMjr should be victorious against Maidana, he'll have to work. Against Khan, I think FMjr can coast to a clear win. Maidana's skill level is getting severely underrated here.


Floyd coasted against Mosely despite getting hit by some monster shots. Maidana was considered by many as the most overrated puncher in boxing by many after Khan beat him now all of a sudden he has a punchers chance against Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Marif said:


> Floyd coasted against Mosely despite getting hit by some monster shots. Maidana was considered by many as the most overrated puncher in boxing by many after Khan beat him now all of a sudden he has a punchers chance against Floyd.


Mosley was too gun shy to be a major threat by the time they fought. Hence my comment about Maidana's determination. I don't really care if people thought he was an overrated puncher or not. Posters say all kinds of things. Basing opinions on the opinions of others is a foolish game, in my opinion. :hey


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

a big puncher, durable with a will to win and just beat the wba title holder( a guy who would knock amir out most likely). doesnt get dropped on his ass by a older shot former lightweight titlist.


tommygun711 said:


> And what does Maidana bring to the table besides power and toughness?


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Mosley was too gun shy to be a major threat by the time they fought. Hence my comment about Maidana's determination. I don't really care if people thought he was an overrated puncher or not. Posters say all kinds of things. Basing opinions on the opinions of others is a foolish game, in my opinion. :hey


Every ones output against Floyd drops considerably with the exception of Castillo1 and his output dropped in the rematch.

As for Maidana's power he couldn't even land on Alexander who's defense is average at best. Even if he had the power to hurt Floyd he isn't landing clean.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> He brings that "What IF he lands solid" quality to this fight.
> (The casuals need that, which is why they want a Pac fight)
> 
> Amir don't have that quality.


Except Maidana can't finish, even if he does land.

Dude can't finish Broner, no chance will he KO Floyd


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Marif said:


> Every ones output against Floyd drops considerably with the exception of Castillo1 and his output dropped in the rematch.
> 
> As for Maidana's power he couldn't even land on Alexander who's defense is average at best. Even if he had the power to hurt Floyd he isn't landing clean.


Maidana has improved over the last several fights though. So, what's you argument on this, that he should fight Khan instead?


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Maidana has improved over the last several fights though. So, what's you argument on this, that he should fight Khan instead?


He should fight Porter :yep


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Marif said:


> He should fight Porter :yep


I'll pass on this for another year. I like Porter, but too soon. Good call though.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I love Khan, he's my favourite fighter.

But maidana is a much tougher fight for Floyd.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

If we're just going by the "power" aspect? Thurman is a better fight than Maidana is, but not as commercially relevant as Maidana is. A time will come where Thurman rips Maidana apart. He could do it right now as far as I'm concerned.

I think Lara and Bradley are better fights than Maidana, for sure. From a technical stand point, everybody knows that Maidana will barely be able to touch Floyd's head with a clean shot. I mean that is a given. So everyone is talking about how the fight is interesting because Maidana has such GREAT WILL and POWER. But that's all he brings to the table, from a technical stand point. Plus we've seen Floyd deal with this kind of style before - there's no suspense at all.

Maidana IS fragile to the body. Maidana CAN be hurt at welterweight, so there's no guarantee that "Maidana gives Floyd a hard fight for 12 rounds" as people are saying. Floyd hits hard enough, and is a complete sharp shooter, so he could most definitely hurt & stop Maidana, who isn't invincible.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If we're just going by the "power" aspect? Thurman is a better fight than Maidana is, but not as commercially relevant as Maidana is. A time will come where Thurman rips Maidana apart. He could do it right now as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I think Lara and Bradley are better fights than Maidana, for sure. From a technical stand point, everybody knows that Maidana will barely be able to touch Floyd's head with a clean shot. I mean that is a given. So everyone is talking about how the fight is interesting because Maidana has such GREAT WILL and POWER. But that's all he brings to the table, from a technical stand point. Plus we've seen Floyd deal with this kind of style before - there's no suspense at all.
> 
> Maidana IS fragile to the body. Maidana CAN be hurt at welterweight, so *there's no guarantee *that "Maidana gives Floyd a hard fight for 12 rounds" as people are saying. Floyd hits hard enough, and is a complete sharp shooter, so he could most definitely hurt & stop Maidana, who isn't invincible.


There's no guarantee on anything said on this board in regards to fighters or fights. FMjr will be favored against anyone, so fuck it, why fight? :hey


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> If we're just going by the "power" aspect? Thurman is a better fight than Maidana is, but not as commercially relevant as Maidana is. A time will come where Thurman rips Maidana apart. He could do it right now as far as I'm concerned.


Just out of interest, would you Guarantee/be pretty much certain that Thurman beats Maidana?, i like Thurman a lot but i would have Maidana vs Thurman as a tough fight to call with any certainty. Thurman needs more than just beating Karras to be a lock vs Maidana.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Just out of interest, would you Guarantee/be pretty much certain that Thurman beats Maidana?, i like Thurman a lot but i would have Maidana vs Thurman as a tough fight to call with any certainty. Thurman needs more than just beating Karras to be a lock vs Maidana.


Yes, for me Thurman would rip him apart. Thurman holds many advantages over Maidana. Maidana has a weak body, and Thurman is a devastating body puncher. Thurman's footwork would make Maidana look like a sloth. He would dance around maidana, hit him with a few probing jabs to set him up for the true punishment. If Thurman doesn't hit harder than Maidana, he's a more explosive puncher, and hits with more velocity (speed). I think he stops Maidana. Probably fucks him up with a body shot.


----------



## Takamura (Sep 6, 2013)

Powerpuncher said:


> Khan because Maidana's several skill levels below, beating that hype job doesn't prove anything
> 
> It was only a year ago Alexander won every round against Maidana.
> 
> I take it you haven't seen Lara-Williams, Williams barely won a round. Bottom line, Maidana's a gatekeeper who shouldn't be on a PPV.


I have, he clearly won imo as did Pac vs Bradley but my point was that guys lose fights Regardless of how. And how/when doesn't seem to matter to guys on here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Yes, for me Thurman would rip him apart. Thurman holds many advantages over Maidana. Maidana has a weak body, and Thurman is a devastating body puncher. Thurman's footwork would make Maidana look like a sloth. He would dance around maidana, hit him with a few probing jabs to set him up for the true punishment. If Thurman doesn't hit harder than Maidana, he's a more explosive puncher, and hits with more velocity (speed). I think he stops Maidana. Probably fucks him up with a body shot.


I would be very impressed if Thurman dominated and stopped Maidana, could happen but Maidana is dangerous and i wouldn't write him off completely but its safe to say that you would and that's OK as you feel that way. Thurman deserves a big fight soon for sure.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I would be very impressed if Thurman dominated and stopped Maidana, could happen but Maidana is dangerous and i wouldn't write him off completely but its safe to say that you would and that's OK as you feel that way. Thurman deserves a big fight soon for sure.


Okay I agree that Maidana would be dangerous throughout the whole fight. Given the styles, and given Maidana's weaknesses I certainly would heavily favor Thurman. We know how mentally resilient & tough Maidana is, we don't know the quality of Thurman's chin or how he would do in a complete war. I wouldn't write Maidana off completely. I'd just heavily favor Thurman.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Okay I agree that Maidana would be dangerous throughout the whole fight. Given the styles, and given Maidana's weaknesses I certainly would heavily favor Thurman. We know how mentally resilient & tough Maidana is, we don't know the quality of Thurman's chin or how he would do in a complete war. I wouldn't write Maidana off completely. I'd just heavily favor Thurman.


That is fair enough, the reason i give Maidana a shot is one of the points you raised, uncertainty about Thurman's resistance.getting off the canvas to win.toughness vs a man who with know has those qualities in Maidana. it would be exciting for as long as it lasted though for sure based on styles.


----------

